# Moon Island Class A qualification questions ?



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone know how the BPD staff at Moon Island are to deal with? I have to go out and qualify for my Class A in Boston and was wondering if there are any little secrets I should know about. Does it help if you know anyone within the BPD or is it pretty basic......just score 210 for a civilian and 240 for law enforcement ? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*They like milk and cookies...but make sure it is 2% milk because they are watching their calories.

If you don't want to do the milk and cookies routine maybe you could just go out to the range and listen to what they have to say, obey all commands on the range, show good gun safety procedures, and score well on the shooting test. Just think if that works you'll save money on milk and cookies and maybe even know how to properly handle a deadly weapon.
*


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, they're not scary. Just show up when your suppose to, ready to go. It'll work out fine. 

Remember, UNLOAD YOUR WEAPON BEFORE YOU ENTER THE BUILDING! There is an open face dirt mound just as you walk through the gate. Bringing a loaded weapon into the main building will get you tossed for the day.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

unless things have changed when you go to Moon Island you will have to shoot an old beat up .38 cal. The range officer will basically hand you a coffee can with the gun and the rounds will give you instuctions and you shoot. Its not the MCJTC course. You shoot a certain number one handed action then you move farther back and shoot the rest of the rounds. I think the passing scores were 210 for Target LTC and 240 for employment. If you cannot pass they will allow to reshedule and take it again. I think they should use a newer type of firearm for the test, but thats just me. Good Luck


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

See this thread for more detailed information:

http://www.packing.org/talk/thread.jsp?talk_thread=5559


----------

